# dog sledding



## Diggit (Jan 24, 2011)

went to walmart and they only had one type of sled... so I bought it for a whopping 20$ haha.... 
we had some real funny wipe outs  bunny sometimes just takes off to fast and flips the whole thing, so you end up landing flat on your back with your legs in the air... haha.

she takes off with a jerk then runs full speed... its pretty funny to watch and ride.

man was this ever fun, I hope the snow sticks around for a while...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahaa I wish we ahd snow I would totally do this with Phoenix, he has to settle for the wagon in slush, great pics and great video, I heart me some Bunny


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice - tried to find a sled and cant -
I'm jealous


----------

